# eheim aquastyle



## default (May 28, 2011)

just wondering, anyone have any experience with these tanks? really tempting, was considering getting one for a shrimp tank. price ranging; 109-159ish at bigals. comes with tank, filter, and light. eheim quality... haha
anyone that has one or has heard of anything, fill us is 
-i've read of some facts and what not, but experience is whats important.
cheers


----------

